# Pairing codes for Bluetooth



## Kristydfix (Feb 22, 2021)

Pairing code is froze on my screen and wont go off how do I put the code in my phone so my Bluetooth will connect


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kristydfix said:


> Pairing code is froze on my screen and wont go off how do I put the code in my phone so my Bluetooth will connect


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kristydfix said:


> Pairing code is froze on my screen and wont go off how do I put the code in my phone so my Bluetooth will connect


This is the only thing I could find so far. It is from a post by @Ma v e n , but it is for the 2019 Cruze. 

*Deleting a Paired Phone*

Touch the Phone icon on the Home Page or the phone icon on the shortcut tray near the bottom of the display.
Touch Phones.
Touch the information icon next to the connected cell phone to display the cell phone’s or mobile device’s information display.
Touch Forget Device.
This is from Quora:
How do I reset the Bluetooth on a Chevy Cruze?
Based on my findings over the internet, this might help.

Press the CONFIG button.
Select Phone Settings.
Select Bluetooth.
Select Device List.
Select the phone to delete and follow the on screen prompts.
If the above step does not work, follow the below.

Park the car, unplug all cables like USB, aux.
Turn engine off, open the driver's side door as wide as it will go and leave it open for five minutes.
This will trigger the system reset. After five minutes turn the car back on and now attempt to delete the devices in the list.
And this from the forum:








Screen Freezing up Radio/Bluetooth/USB


Has anyone else expeirienced any issues with their radio/touch screen? It started a couple weeks ago where my USB(my music) would just turn on randomly. Like im listened to the radio or XM and it just switches to my USB for no reason. Has this happened to anyone else???? Now 2 days ago i went...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

the code will disappear once your phone pairs with radio. you need to input that code into your phone if required on the PHONEs pairing screen. not all phones require this PIN


----------

